# what router bits do you use for guitar building



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i use mostly a 1/4" straight bit with guide bushing and follow a template for for inside stuff like neck pocket or pickup holes for the outside i usually use a robo sander after the bandsaw what do you usually use
:wave:


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I use mostly pattern bits like this









For doing the body shape I use a 1/2 shank 3/4 diameter bitmost of the time,unless the piece has to tight of turns for the 3/4 ",then I use a 1/2".I find the bigger the bit the less chance of tear out.For body and neck cavities,I use the same style of bit but in a hand held router,1/4 shank,3/8 diameter and I have about 4 different lengths that I use,depending on what I am routing.I will some times use a reg flush trim bit







.I have them in both 1/2 and 1/4" shank in different diameters and lengths
I try to use 1/2 shank when I can,they are just more stable when working with hardwoods,but you can get by with 1/4" if you take your time and take small bites.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am fortunate to have a shaper which I use a 2" long 5/8" or so bit. I can't remember exactly. I had it so I used it. 

I bought a bit like the first one Marty posted for my laminate trimmer to cut pickup and neck cutouts. I didn't like using that though. I need to modify the base to make it wider and more stable. 

I just today figured out that I could by an adapter to run 1/4" shaft bit in my big Makita plunge router. I can't wait to use it. Way more power and a much wider base so you get better visibility. Too bad I figured that out at the end of the build

Marty how are you cutting you bindings? I want to do a carved top with a maple binding and was wondering how you cut yours?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I have never done a wood binding one.I have just used the plastic.I think,for the price,I might just buy it cut.I don't really have anything here to do it with other than the tablesaw and planner/jointer


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Other than the afore mentioned template bits, I use a set of these:

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=53229&cat=1,42524

After rough cutting with saw, and before using the router table. 

I also have a few roundover bits with a rollers that I use.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Microplane Rotary Shapers a do they work good i was thinking of getting another robo sander


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

maybe I'll get one of those instead do they stay sharp


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't had too much trouble with them at all, once I got used to them. The biggest issue is that the drill press isn't really designed to take horizontal force, so if you push hard into the press, your cuts might be a little less than perfect. 

I wrap a few layers of electrical tape around the roller, so I don't get too close to the finished cut line. The router bit does the final finishing cuts, but for the most part it is prety light work at that point. I don't have a roto sander, but that looks like it would definately finish the job.

I only use these for the outline of the body, they won't help anywhere else. Really dense wood (Rock maple or Black Walnut) cuts much slower and I found that reducing the speed of the press helps (I initially thought that increasing it would work better).

I do alot of work late at night, and these things don't make much noise at all. I think that this is probably their biggest advantage.

They look a little flimsy, but I haven't gone through any blades yet (I've probably cut between 12 and 20 bodies with them so far), I haven't had any problems with them clogging up either.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

This is good to know.I have been going to try them but like you said,they look a bit flimsy.
I may have to get me a set
:smile:


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

my templates are 1/4" thick so with a pattern bit i would have to be cutting too much wood at one time in a cavity i have not seen them with 1/4" depth .it would be nice to get a set with a depth that cuts 1/4 1/2 3/4 like that


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

copperhead said:


> my templates are 1/4" thick so with a pattern bit i would have to be cutting too much wood at one time in a cavity i have not seen them with 1/4" depth .it would be nice to get a set with a depth that cuts 1/4 1/2 3/4 like that


Your rambling again..:sport-smiley-002:

Why aren't you making thicker patterns ?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

You will want to make 3/4" MDF templates if you want to use these:










This is sitting on a table, there is a screw at the bottom that when over the drill hole on the press deck lets it set up perfectly with 3/4" templates.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

When I work at home, I have a less than perfect router table (bought at canadian tire) and I try not to use the standard bits when on the table as when I do so, I only have between 1/4 and a 1/2" of the bit in the collet to be able to get my bearing to reach the deck. After having the bit fly out at warp speed the second time, I started looking for a safer solution.

Here is the bit that I now use for the outline of the body:










I can't get these is a larger diameter, so the microplane saves me from getting fraged. This bit sits fully in the collet and with the top bearing I can cut a 2 inch body in one pass after preping on the drill press.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Other than the afore mentioned template bits, I use a set of these:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=53229&cat=1,42524
> 
> ...


Looks interesting. I havent tried these nor knew they existed. Wouldnt it be better to use them in your router though over the drill press? Or can they not take that?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Here is the bit that I now use for the outline of the body:


Yup That's what i used.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Looks interesting. I havent tried these nor knew they existed. Wouldnt it be better to use them in your router though over the drill press? Or can they not take that?


A router would run too fast.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

sorry its me again rambling on......... but that 2" router bit is it 1/4 shank if it is where can i buy one lofu


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mine is 1/2" shank but.....they have 1/4" shank. They aren't cheap .. maybe $140 but these guys are great. 

http://www.fstoolcorp.com/Products/TCT Router Bits/Flush Trimming.aspx


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

copperhead said:


> sorry its me again rambling on......... but that 2" router bit is it 1/4 shank if it is where can i buy one lofu


It's 2.5" 1/4" shank. I bought a dozen of them for $100 on fleabay a while back. I thought that they would be really crappy, but they've been O.K. - not stellar but just O.K. If you search on Ebay, I'm sure you'll find them as there were a few guys selling them. Buy a couple of them as they won't last forever.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Looks interesting. I havent tried these nor knew they existed. Wouldnt it be better to use them in your router though over the drill press? Or can they not take that?


I don't know, I've never tried. I'm not certain what size the shank is, I suppose if anyone has used a roto sander on a router, then these should work too. I'll try it and let you know - I have a variable speed router under the table.


----------



## Rich Rice (Feb 5, 2008)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Looks interesting. I havent tried these nor knew they existed. Wouldnt it be better to use them in your router though over the drill press? Or can they not take that?


They won't fit in a router, and will fly apart and kill you if you try. " Shanks are 5/16". Maximum 2500 rpm "

Please don't try it.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Rich Rice said:


> They won't fit in a router, and will fly apart and kill you if you try. " Shanks are 5/16". Maximum 2500 rpm "
> 
> Please don't try it.


Good suggestion.That would be a disaster

Hey Rich,Welcome to Canada!!!!


----------



## Rich Rice (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL.. Thanks Marty! I've been lurking here for a few months. :smile: Probably your fault..


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rich Rice said:


> LOL.. Thanks Marty! I've been lurking here for a few months. :smile: Probably your fault..



We have funny money up here and make funny guitars But from your avatar looks like the Doe skin shirt's we all wear PURRFFect :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok..... Not the direction or use of router bits I had in mind when this tread began. 

However, having watched the factory tour videos and watched the necks be routed... what bit would those be or would they be something manufactured solely for such companies as Fender et-al?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> Ok..... Not the direction or use of router bits I had in mind when this tread began.
> 
> However, having watched the factory tour videos and watched the necks be routed... what bit would those be or would they be something manufactured solely for such companies as Fender et-al?


 
I haven't seen the video that you are refering to, but I have a half built copy carver and it uses carving bits.

They are sphere or rounded cone shaped for the most part.

If I ever get the time to finish the copy carver, I can make wooden fish.... Yay.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Part of one of the "Fender Presents.. learn guitar with..." someoneorother DVD's. Really poorly laid out DVD but the factory tour was a real fun watch (I actually prefer those documentary type videos anyways).

Friend of mine in the US, Bill Jehle, uses a rasp to cut the shape and then sanding. I have always figured a router and a guide would make more sense. Home setup would be a two pass affair from the size bits I have looked at at places like Lee Valley but not an impossible thing. 

What kind of bit is a carver bit?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

This is what they use in the cnc machines 

http://www.fstoolcorp.com/Products/.../Spiral Finishing R-Bits - Solid Carbide.aspx


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.copycarver.com/copy_carver_burrs.htm

Sorry, they are called Carving Burrs. They come in all kinds of shapes and sizes, these are the ones that they recomend for the copy carver, if you just do a search for carving burs you'll find lots. 

I was going to set up a copy carver to test it, but never got around to it. If it worked well, I was going to scale it up to make three or four necks at a time


----------

